# 18 LED Tower Bulb replacement



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I just replaced the stock Sylvania 4157NAK turn/marker bulb that came with the new Nighthawk lights that I installed on my truck with 3157 18-LED Yellow Power Tower Bulb from TMI LED Technology

If your a amp counter or want to save amps them this bulb rocks. The Sylvania 4157NAK uses 2.23 amps and the 3157 18-LED Yellow Power Tower Bulb uses 0.04 amps!

Now for the pictures

1st pic is what the bulb looks like

2nd and 3rd pic bulb is plugged in but not in the light housing.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

1st picture is the sylvania 4157NAK

2nd picture is the 3157 18-LED Yellow Power Tower Bulb


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

just a few more pictures.

1st picture is a angle picture of the sylvania 4157NAK

2nd picture is a angle picture of the 3157 18-LED Yellow Power Tower Bulb

3rd picture, left light housing is the 3157 18-LED Yellow Power Tower Bulb and the right is the Sylvania 4157NAK


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

And they keep getting better. Now is see they are selling a 20-LED Yellow Power Tower Bulb. Only difference is there are 5 LED's on the top instead of 3

I also have 2 TMI's 12 AMBER LED CHROME DOUBLE BUBBLE lights installed on the front grill and wired as marker/turn. This light has 3 wires, ground, and 2 power; one low power (marker) and the other hi power (turn)


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks nice, how about a web address and price.

Thanks Mike


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

flykelley;343812 said:


> Looks nice, how about a web address and price.
> 
> Thanks Mike


TMI LED Technology They sell for about $18.00 each


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

iakentdoz;343838 said:


> TMI LED Technology They sell for about $18.00 each


Thank you

Regards Mike


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

what do you recommend for tail lights? mine have red lenses, should the leds be red or white?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

whats the connection end like do they plug right in or do they need an adapter


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

never mind, just read they said to use red or the color lense you have


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

kemmer;344505 said:


> what do you recommend for tail lights? mine have red lenses, should the leds be red or white?


I know you found you answer in reference to the lights, but federal law states that lights have to the red at the rear of the vehicle, meaning to the sides at the rear too. The color of the lenses don't matter.
Amber or white light everywhere else on the vehicle.

Jason


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i was asking what would be brighter


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

kemmer;344505 said:


> what do you recommend for tail lights? mine have red lenses, should the leds be red or white?


I would use the red


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

kemmer;344940 said:


> i was asking what would be brighter


Well, Sir, you must mean what you meant to say! I find that reading the preview can help avoid this.
It makes sense to use the colored leses that you have, and order white LED's that way you are not double filtering the light.
If you have clear lenses order the appropriate color.

Jason


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*These products should not be used*

Use of these products will make your vehicle non-compliant with Federal Lighting Standards [FMVSS108]. A lawyer's dream.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

John911;359243 said:


> Use of these products will make your vehicle non-compliant with Federal Lighting Standards [FMS]. A lawyer's dream.


I think he was asking should he use clear or red bulbs with red lenses. I think red bulbs with red lenses are OK.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

John911;359243 said:


> Use of these products will make your vehicle non-compliant with Federal Lighting Standards [FMVSS108]. A lawyer's dream.


What?   

"Standard No. 108 - Lamps, Reflective Devices, and Associated Equipment - Passenger Cars, Multipurpose Passenger Vehicles, Trucks, Buses, Trailers, (except pole trailers and trailer converter dollies), and Motorcycles (Effective 1-1-68 for vehicles 2,032 mrn (80 or more inches) in width and Effective 1-1-69 for all other vehicles)
This standard specifies requirements for original and replacement lamps, reflective devices, and associated equipment. Its purpose is to reduce traffic crashes and deaths and injuries resulting from traffic crashes, by providing adequate illumination of the roadway, and by enhancing the conspicuity of motor vehicles on the public roads so that their presence is perceived and their signals understood, both in daylight and in darkness or other conditions of reduced visibility"

Sorry, but they meet the 108 standard along with all the other thousands of cars and trucks with LED lights. Why do you think they have the 108 ?

"Its purpose is to reduce traffic crashes and deaths and injuries resulting from traffic crashes, by providing adequate illumination of the roadway, and by enhancing the conspicuity of motor vehicles on the public roads so that their presence is perceived and their signals understood, both in daylight and in darkness or other conditions of reduced visibility"

LED's do this better that any normal lamp has ever done. No lawyer could ever prove that a LED lamp caused a crash.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Niteman9;359251 said:


> I think he was asking should he use clear or red bulbs with red lenses. I think red bulbs with red lenses are OK.


He would have to use Red, they don't make a clear LED lamp.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Actually, the WHITE LEDs use a blue filter in order to give the clear, crisp light. Used in conjunction with a Red housing, the light would be very dim. The red lens absorbs all colors of light and emits only RED light. Well, it only allows red light to pass through. 

Use the Red bulbs, that is what I have.


----------

